# Airlock still bubbling after 8 days



## Lowlyf (10/6/15)

Hey guys,

I am brewing my first beer at the moment and it is a Dry Blonde Lager. It's a crappy tin kit thing that I thought I would give a crack to first. I prefer IPA's and the like. Anyway, the tin said to bottle after 7 days and today marks the 8th day. I still have bubbling out of the airlock. Do I continue to wait until that stops and proceed to check my SG levels for 48-72 hours after that for a constant reading?

Thanks


----------



## BrosysBrews (10/6/15)

Don't trust the airlock! 2 readings 24-48 hours appart that are the same and near the projected FG and you are ready to go. What sort of yeast/kit are you using?


----------



## slcmorro (10/6/15)

Ignore the airlock. 

Just do grav readings every few days after day 14. Once you get consistent readings over 3 days, bottle it.
Your beer will be better for having sat and 'cleaned itself up' for an extra week.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/6/15)

You will find that in the cooler months fermentation slows down, so it takes longer.

Either that or you have some awsome infection in there


----------



## Rocker1986 (10/6/15)

Ignore the airlock, or better yet, remove it and run over it with a truck. Your question here is precisely why these things are the biggest pile of shit ever. Gas movement doesn't necessarily indicate fermentation.

Your second question answers your first really, yes, check the gravity with your hydrometer and when you get constant readings over 2-3 days, that are at or close to expected FG, it is finished, regardless of what the airlock is doing.


----------



## panzerd18 (10/6/15)

Firstly, do you own and know how to use a hydrometer?


----------



## Lowlyf (11/6/15)

panzerd18 said:


> Firstly, do you own and know how to use a hydrometer?


Yep I know how to use one, but I do have a question about it. 
After sterilising the cylinder and hydrometer,when checking the FG, do I simply pour the beer into the cylinder via the spout on the fermenter, or do I dip it into the top of the brew and fill up that way?


----------



## manticle (11/6/15)

It's unfair to suggest the airlock is a bad piece of equipment - it does what is designed to do, it's just not a measuring instrument and it is often treated as one.
On the other hand, advice to bottle after 7 days with no other qualifier is downright dangerous.


----------



## manticle (11/6/15)

Take sample from tap into hydrometer tub.


----------



## Blind Dog (11/6/15)

Why are you sterilising the hydrometer cylinder? Spray some starsan on the tap before and after you take the sample, take the reading then pour the sample inti a glass (via a piece of kitchen paper in a sieve if it's got crap in it) and taste. Do not return the sample to the fermenter.


----------



## manticle (11/6/15)

I spray mine so I don't get manky beer juice left in it which will make the sample taste wrong.
On no account should it ever be returned to fermenter though.


----------



## whitegoose (11/6/15)

Lowlyf said:


> Yep I know how to use one, but I do have a question about it.
> After sterilising the cylinder and hydrometer,when checking the FG, do I simply pour the beer into the cylinder via the spout on the fermenter, or do I dip it into the top of the brew and fill up that way?


Definitely fill from the tap - usually avoid sticking anything into the fermenter, or even opening the lid, unless you really need to.
As others have said, you don't need to sterilise the sample cylinder because once you've taken your sample, you ditch (or drink) the sample - it doesn't go back into the fermenter, as you risk introducing an infection.


----------



## whitegoose (11/6/15)

Oh and in defence of the airlock (where has all the hate come from!?) I think it's important to understand that it's primary (only) purpose is to provide a escape route for gas that will also prevent bacteria/bugs from getting in. It is not meant to tell you whether your brew is fermenting or has finished fermenting. That's what hydrometers are for.


----------



## Rocker1986 (11/6/15)

Because a fair amount of instructions seem to say something along the lines of "fermentation is complete when the airlock activity stops". It's not the airlock's fault itself, it's dodgy instructions. People wouldn't be asking questions like this, or the old "my airlock isn't bubbling, is it fermenting?" if these instructions never existed. I don't actually think airlocks are bad pieces of equipment, but the confusion they cause is ridiculous.

Mine never bubbled when I used it. The lid seal or airlock grommet wasn't airtight. I now use a piece of tape over the hole in the lid so I can use the top shelf of my fridge for storing bottled beer. Doesn't fit with the airlock fitted.


----------



## Lowlyf (11/6/15)

Can you buy a sanitiser from Wollies?



Rocker1986 said:


> Because a fair amount of instructions seem to say something along the lines of *"fermentation is complete when the airlock activity stops"*. It's not the airlock's fault itself, it's dodgy instructions. People wouldn't be asking questions like this, or the old "my airlock isn't bubbling, is it fermenting?" if these instructions never existed. I don't actually think airlocks are bad pieces of equipment, but the confusion they cause is ridiculous.
> 
> Mine never bubbled when I used it. The lid seal or airlock grommet wasn't airtight. I now use a piece of tape over the hole in the lid so I can use the top shelf of my fridge for storing bottled beer. Doesn't fit with the airlock fitted.


Yep that is exactly right. It's just what the instructions say, so if you didnt know any better than to join a forum with tonnes of informative people, then you wouldn't know any better.

Does nayone know if there is a rinse free sanitiser available at woolies or coles? I need to do my reading tonight but don't have a sanitiser to use easily


----------



## madpierre06 (11/6/15)

Lowlyf said:


> Can you buy a sanitiser from Wollies?
> 
> 
> Yep that is exactly right. It's just what the instructions say, so if you didnt know any better than to join a forum with tonnes of informative people, then you wouldn't know any better.
> ...


Mate, to be honest I refuse to use either of thopse two as I prefer to send any brew dol;lars the way of the brew specific supplkiersd. I was put onto starsan, a little more expensive but lasts ages. I know craftbrewer has it down at Capalaba...and while you'rte there, you can check out their bar just down the road. No affiliation other than a satisfied customer.


----------



## Nizmoose (11/6/15)

Also to add, instructions on tins will often suggest a too high temp and very short fermentation time for what I can only assume means a quick turnover to either sell more kits or appeal to people who want beer fast. The truth of the matter is that if you want good beer you should really be letting it sit a while longer. Once active fermentation has slowed or stopped that doesn't mean the yeast's work is done. Given time the yeast will start to clean up fermentation by-products which can be detected as off-flavours in the final beer if not dealt with. A bit of conditioning time in the fermenter even after you reach your FG will do your beer a lot of good. You may hear people taste a beer that just been bottled and describe the beer as tasting a bit 'green', this is simply a way of saying that the beer hasn't fully conditioned, mellowed out, balanced out, etc. Give it two or so weeks in the fermenter before bottling and you should notice a nicer end product come bottling day. I'm not sure what most peoples fermentation profiles on here are like but for a normal sort of ale I like 18 days at 18C then a cold crash for 3 days then package. Your kit says lager but I'd be interested to know whether it uses an ale yeast or an ale yeast or a hybrid. If it is a true lager then you'd want to be fermenting / conditioning for a longer time but judging by the instructions it seems like its likely an ale yeast.


----------



## Rocker1986 (11/6/15)

Yep, my ales get 3 weeks as well. Two weeks to ferment/clean up, and a week cold crashing. I start them at 18C but raise it up to about 20-21 after 5 days.


----------



## Lowlyf (11/6/15)

Okay so what I will do is this:
Open tap and pour beer into cylinder, and place hydrometer. Measure FG level and taste. Write down level. Throw out beer.

Sorry for the dumb questions, but my question is, how do I sanitise the tap after I take the reading?
AND
When I pour the beer, will all the gross murky airlock water be sucked into the fermenter? Do I crack the lid before pouring? Do I check for any infections on the surface?

Thanks guys - I appreciate it


----------



## panzerd18 (11/6/15)

I use a spray bottle and spray the sanitiser solution up into the closed tap. 

Having said that, I've been lazy these last few batches and haven't bothered. I haven't had any infection issue, but the risk is there.


----------



## tugger (11/6/15)

Yes remove the airlock before pouring. 
Change the water and replace.


----------



## TheWiggman (11/6/15)

Don't worry too much about sanitising your tap when sampling. Sanitisers protect against bacteria which lead to infection. If you are new to brewing just remove the airlock, draw a sample from the tap, and put the airlock back in. 
Look at buying an acid based sanitiser from your home brew shop if you have one, or try one of the sponsors linked at the top of the site. It's a very simple product that will minimise the chance if infections and this ruining your brew. 
Good luck, hopefully your first brew will be a winner.


----------



## 4KingAle (11/6/15)

Lowlyf said:


> Okay so what I will do is this:
> Open tap and pour beer into cylinder, and place hydrometer. Measure FG level and taste. Write down level. Throw out beer.
> 
> Sorry for the dumb questions, but my question is, how do I sanitise the tap after I take the reading?
> ...


Open tap. Pour beer. Measure FG. Write down level. Drink rest of sample!
I don't bother sanitising tap until ready to bottle or keg. Never bothered to remove airlock either and no infection to date.However I do put starsan solution in airlock.Top up solution if low. Your beer WONT spoil within 3 weeks if it wasn't infected to begin with and temps weren't sky high.
Progress to all grain asap!


----------



## panzerd18 (11/6/15)

Just to confirm, I am using a no rinse sanitiser called Star-san.


----------



## spog (11/6/15)

TheWiggman said:


> Don't worry too much about sanitising your tap when sampling. Sanitisers protect against bacteria which lead to infection. If you are new to brewing just remove the airlock, draw a sample from the tap, and put the airlock back in.
> Look at buying an acid based sanitiser from your home brew shop if you have one, or try one of the sponsors linked at the top of the site. It's a very simple product that will minimise the chance if infections and this ruining your brew.
> Good luck, hopefully your first brew will be a winner.


Wiggman,I have( respectfully) issue with what you have said,as follows.
Removing the airlock for sampling can introduce bacteria/nasties...don't do it !
And not worrying about sanitising the tap ? ...do it !
As I do, pour from the tap into the sampling tube slowly so it does not cause the water in he airlock to be sucked into the fermentor there by contaminating the brew. The water in the airlock is a barrier to stop the nasties.
After drawing a sample from the fermentor tap I zap the tap with a spray bottle mix of sanitiser to ward of any possible nasties.
This practice has worked for me over the last 15 years.
Again no probs just my 2 cents worth .
Cheers.....spog.....


----------



## Rocker1986 (11/6/15)

That's exactly the procedure I use too. Works well.


----------



## spog (11/6/15)

Wigmann, sorry if I came across as abrupt.
I was trying to do several things at once when I posted my reply,which proves I'm bloody useless at multi tasking,just ask my wife.
I've just finished sorting bits and pieces and thought back about my post and realised it came across as abrupt.


----------



## TheWiggman (11/6/15)

No offence taken. Just putting myself in the shoes of someone on their first brew. I successfully* brewed infection-free beers for years without sanitiser and I don't want to go into the details of 'ideal' sanitation with someone just starting. The risk is very, very low that a finished or near-finished beer will be ruined by following what I said. While not a pro, I'm pretty confident of that.

*successful = infection-free, but wow did I brew some ordinary beers


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (11/6/15)




----------



## Lowlyf (12/6/15)

Cheers for the comments guys. I've been on many a forum in my time but none have been as informative and friendly as this one. Big ups to the Aussie Home Brewer family!


----------

